# New To Us 08 Outback 25 Rss



## Mike brady (Jun 5, 2009)

Just picked up an 08 25 rss from Oregon. Looked like new and saved money buying used. Already had it out for a few nights on our way back to California. Looking forward to heading out this next weekend. Really enjoy the forum and it helped us figure out what model we wanted.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats and enjoy your new TT!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats! We have the same model and LOVE it! Where are you from?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

congrats and welcome!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats and Welcome , have fun camping.
We saw two Outbacks in the campgrounds we where in these last two weeks in Mich Hartwick Pines and Sugar Springs Mich.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Mike brady (Jun 5, 2009)

It's weird I had never seen an outback except at dealers and for sale by private party, but on the way to pick ours up I saw two in northern california.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike brady said:


> It's weird I had never seen an outback except at dealers and for sale by private party, but on the way to pick ours up I saw two in northern california.


I look and look...but hardley ever see them around here.

Congrats on the Outback!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We were in Lancaster recently (Spring Gulch) and there must have been 300 TT in the CG. We only saw 1 other Outback and no one was there, no sticker. Would still like to know who it was??







I never see any either!

Lots of luck with your new Outback!


----------

